# Pocket Puppy Knit



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Pocket Puppy sits at just 7 inches/18 cms. He takes his character from the yarn used to create him. He can be a posh pooch or a scruffy mutt. The choice is yours. This puppy is knitted straight on two needles.

Selling on: http://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/125164900/pocket-puppy-dog?ref=shop_home_active

Or

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pocket-puppy-dog

Price: $5.50/£3.50


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Pat, he/she is really cute.

Would you mind giving your opinion as to whether it is more difficult to knit the smaller versions, or the larger, i.e. bears, when you are just starting out. Thanks.

I've been able to resist to this point but I'm weakening!!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness....I knew this would be darling, but this is beyond darling....I love the white.....I would put a red collar on her and bring her home.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

That is the cutest puppy I think I've every seen. Reminds me of a poodle pup. and I agree with laurelarts -- definitely a red collar or ribbon and bow.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> Pat, he/she is really cute.
> 
> Would you mind giving your opinion as to whether it is more difficult to knit the smaller versions, or the larger, i.e. bears, when you are just starting out. Thanks.
> 
> I've been able to resist to this point but I'm weakening!!


Thank you. I would advise the medium size version. Its not so much the knitting but the putting together, its easier to see what you are doing with a large animal. But there are step by step guides for all my designs, full of photos and tips to help you and of course you know where I am if I can be of help


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sooooo precious, Pat!!!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

OMG that is so precious. Tiny 7", you can really put him/her in your pocket for sure.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I love it. It looks just like Evie when she was a puppy. That is just adorable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

He is so cute Pat! Looks like my Mitchie!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Cute cute and cute. What could be Better than cute and also quick to knit. X


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Another winner!


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Aww, such a cutie-pie! I'm really tempted.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

So cute, I love him :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

laurelarts said:


> Oh my goodness....I knew this would be darling, but this is beyond darling....I love the white.....I would put a red collar on her and bring her home.


Red collar - perfect. You've put it in my head now - where will I get the time to do all these lovely pups, lions, bears etc.
I'm still trying to find a random child for a buddy blanket 

Someone has to stop designing these patterns! :hunf:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So sweet! Love the little expression.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You did it again! So adorable!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute! I almost forgot it was a toy, looks so real!


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

oh pat you did it again now i have about 3 patterns i have to order you are so bad but in a good way thanks again


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

oh i forgot since you are so good at designing patterns can you design me time to make them lol


----------



## pemkelly (Sep 9, 2012)

So adorable. You are so talented


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Awww thank you all


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What an adorable lovable puppy!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pat, he is adorable ! You are so very talented ! My problem is deciding which one to make next !
I wish I had more sets of hands or that I could knit with my feet !
Thank you for showing us this sweet puppy !


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I can't resist. I am ordering right now.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I can't resist. I am ordering right now.


Done...thank you Pat.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thank you Donna. Doesn't this one look a lot like your lovely puppy??


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

Sooo adorable, like all Gypsy Cream babies!Got the tiny fairybear recently, so cute and little!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

He's adorable as can be. Love the expression he seems to have. Another great design and wonderful puppy. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi Pat,

I love your pocket puppy. I hope you will create a pocket kittie/cat. I know someone who lost their much loved cat after 17 years. Revan


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Aww thank you Donna. Doesn't this one look a lot like your lovely puppy??


yes it does..that little tilt of the head won me over. thanks again.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I just now examined the pattern. the pictures are amazing! We see this little puppy come to life! Can't wait to start.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

OMGoodness... simply adorable!!!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

So cute, is his head made to turn? or the way its sewn on


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you  No his head isn't made to turn, but as its sewn on separately there is a small amount of flexibility.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Can the rabbit be used with The blanket buddy you have, instead of the bear or monkey?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

No afraid now, the head will be out of proportion.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for your help, decided to get the pocket bunny instead, for my to ggkids. The chenille bunny really took my eye, can hardly wait to make them. Love your designs. I made a purple bear, for the bears parade, and my 8 yr old gd loves it.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wildwood42 said:


> Thanks for your help, decided to get the pocket bunny instead, for my to ggkids. The chenille bunny really took my eye, can hardly wait to make them. Love your designs. I made a purple bear, for the bears parade, and my 8 yr old gd loves it.


Thank you, I'm sure your grandchildren will love the pocket bunny. We had fun with the bears picnic didn't we??


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes we did, It was the first time to make and animal or use the furry yarn. Quite an experience. Thanks!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! One CUTE pup!


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Thank you. I would advise the medium size version. Its not so much the knitting but the putting together, its easier to see what you are doing with a large animal. But there are step by step guides for all my designs, full of photos and tips to help you and of course you know where I am if I can be of help


Spectacular, beautiful little puppy! OMG-- what a face! And yes, it is the "putting together" that keeps my finished little animals in pieces. But YOU have inspired me. I am going to try once again sewing them together....


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Marina you really must put your animals together and show them off. There are step by step guides for them all, if you don't have them please pm me


----------



## bossybritches (Jan 3, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Marina you really must put your animals together and show them off. There are step by step guides for them all, if you don't have them please pm me


Thank you, Pat. I do have some instructions, however, I don't think they are yours.... I want to attach the limbs so that they are somewhat moveable, i.e. from sitting to standing-- arms up or down. This may be something which needs to be planned ahead of time... not sure. Just getting the limbs and the ears in the proper location has been a problem for me. I just end up ripping it out in frustration. I'd be so happy to get these two babies finished (one monkey, one bear) and sent off to my daughter and granddaughter. I'm embarrassed to say they've been finished and in pieces in a bag for over six months. Wow. Now you know the story of my life. Love this forum. Brilliant, wonderful women helping one another. Fabbity-fab-fab!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Adorable as usual!!!! Just returned from 2 weeks cruising Asia but made little puppy before I went, will try to post pic this week, looks somewhat similar to pocket puppy!

Leanna x


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

AWW!!! very cute.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------

